# Some more pics of my babies



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

More piccys, mainly naughty boris lol. xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the first pic.
Made me PMSL! Bless!! 
Ah what a life to be a cat...


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

And more. xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Love the first pic.
> Made me PMSL! Bless!!
> Ah what a life to be a cat...


I know yeah, she does it everytime we are cooking. xx


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

They are so cute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

lol....love the pics they are so cute.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is that a rug or a cat

just kidding, brill pics , there gorgeous


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> More piccys, mainly naughty boris lol. xx


PMSL Madcat, your Persian is like half of mine but your Boris is spitting image of my black moggy Chico. What is it that they say about 'great minds'? lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics MC,thought you said you were rubbish at picsBeautiful cats,love the black one he reminds me of our old man Noodles:biggrin5:


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought the first pic is a rag.. LOL.. nice pics..


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

jacko said:


> I thought the first pic is a rag.. LOL.. nice pics..


Must admit i thought that after seeing him/her @ first...so cute...Love the rug comment, bless.

MC i think she does it when your cooking in the hope you'll give her some food...lol!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

MC i think she does it when your cooking in the hope you'll give her some food...lol![/QUOTE]

She does do it hoping for food, she puts on a lovely little show in hope that you might give her a little.xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> is that a rug or a cat
> 
> just kidding, brill pics , there gorgeous


lol she does look like a rug sometimes. xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> PMSL Madcat, your Persian is like half of mine but your Boris is spitting image of my black moggy Chico. What is it that they say about 'great minds'? lol


lol, i love persians i would have loads more if i could but i also have a thing for black moggies.xx


----------

